# Mizuno MP 68



## Sonny (Dec 17, 2010)

Around 12 months ago I was looking to upgrade a set of Mizuno (cavity) irons. I wanted to make the transition to forged and a more advanced iron. I quite liked the bladed irons but read numerous horror stories about them. So I opted for the MX200's, a safe middle ground. 

Having used them for 12 months I found myself in the same position again. Blades or Cavity??? Again, I was mindful of the horror stories so I tried the MP68's. 

The heads are smaller and the three iron head seems very small which worried me. Now...there are many pro's and amateurs who take the view that 3 and 4 irons are hard to hit, hence utilities. My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you cant hit the long irons. I have always preferred the feel and control of long irons.

I have been striking the ball consistantly well over the past 10 months and that is perhaps the best time to try any new equipment. I tested the usual 6 iron and also a 3 iron (as that was the real test for me). 

I was pleasantly suprised at how well I was able to strike  the 3 iron. So...I bought them, got them out onto the course and had a slight panic attack - what if i cant hit them as well, what if the trajectory is too low, less distance, mis-hits etc etc. They performed amzingly. 

There are so many horror stories about blades, many of which are nothing more than myths or the views of those who simply havent been able to use them. Even sales staff say that they are for low handciappers close to 0. 

In my view, clubs are a matter of personal preference and choice. Whatever you feel comfortable with. To benefit from blades you will need to have a robust swing and be a proficient ball striker. If you have weaknesses or flaws then a balde will highlight them, whereas cavities will make minor corrections and assist you. 

If you have even been tempted by a blade...try one. Dont let the myths decide for you.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 17, 2010)

My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you cant hit the long irons. I have always preferred the feel and control of long irons.

In my view, clubs are a matter of personal preference and choice. Whatever you feel comfortable with.
		
Click to expand...

So which is it? Or are we allowed to buy any club that we're comfortable with, even a hybrid, but just not allowed to play golf?  

On a more serious note. I tried the 68's earlier this year. Not as a serious contender, but because they were there. Not as difficult to hit as one would expect. Dispersion was not to different to what I did choose, but distance varied dramatically when compared.

Lovely club, but I knew that they weren't for me.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't think YE Yang has long irons in the bag, but he managed to win a US PGA. Mind you Tiger probably agress with you that he has no business on the course.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 18, 2010)

The 68s are a beautiful iron and more playable than the Mizuno website would suggest. Shaft choice is critical, but that is true for any club. Any half decent player who likes a traditional looking iron which can shape the ball should take a look at them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2010)

Tried the 68 and the newer 63's and to be honest I struggled to hit the long iron (3 and 4) in both sets. I am usually competent enough in that area but really struggled especially with the 63 version. That said I have a hybrid instead of a 3 iron but was a bit shocked by the 4 iron and it put me off. I had hit the 6 and 9 irons really well. The JPX 800 pro 4 iron although not a blade was much easier to use


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2010)

The question is, did you hit the ball well, or did you hit it well for a ?? handicapper.

Tried blades, not pretty. Play with loads of guys who say they are good ball strikers. Yep maybe, good for a ?? handicapper, but not that good. Good enough to live without a bit of forgiveness? May be, may be not.

Yep, wish you all the best, but I bet your next set of irons area more forgiving set.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 20, 2010)

My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you can't hit the long irons.
		
Click to expand...

OK. Nothing like speaking your mind.

Maybe you'd like to pit your wonderful golf skill against Danny Willett who turned pro off +5 and uses Ping rescue clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you cant hit the long irons.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like alienating the vast majority of users on here


----------



## Sonny (Dec 20, 2010)

Just my own view...the standard I set and expect of myself. Just a measure I suppose.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you use 1 and 2 irons as well?
It's ok to have an opinion but it needs to be put correctly. You basically came out and said that anyone who doesn't use long irons shouldn't be playing golf. A bit blinkered. 
If you'd said that your prefernec is for long irons over hybrids then nobody would have batted an eyelid.

And unless you're using hickory shafts and hitting Gutta Percha's then you don't have an arguement. I assume you use a 460cc driver made of titanium or a composite material? I assume you use a ProV1 or similar?

Golf is about getting the ball in the hole. How you do it doesn't really matter. What you use matters even less.


----------



## Sonny (Dec 20, 2010)

"You basically came out and said that anyone who doesn't use long irons shouldn't be playing golf."

Thats not what I said.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 20, 2010)

....... My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you cant hit the long irons........
		
Click to expand...

You've confused more than one person with this then??


----------



## Sonny (Dec 20, 2010)

Not confusing at all when read within the comntext of the post...or even the paragraph.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2010)

Now...there are many pro's and amateurs who take the view that 3 and 4 irons are hard to hit, hence utilities. My own view has always been that you have no business on the course if you cant hit the long irons.
		
Click to expand...

So what am I missing here? 

Don't get me wrong - you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2010)

I read it as *not* meaning that you *have* to use them. If you can use them but choose not to that's ok.

I think 

The thing is, a lot of amateurs don't swing fast enough to get a 3 or 4 iron to go any further than a 5 iron, so what's the point having them?

I don't think it's justified saying they shouldn't be on the course. Tad harsh imo.

Just my tuppence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

With Imurg on this one. The  *whole*  paragraph seems to read if you can't hit a long iron you shouldn't play golf.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm now starting to feel a little sorry for the poor chap.

Even if I don't agree with the 'not allowed on the course' comment.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2010)

Does that mean I'll have to sell this?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2010)

I would if you can find a buyer...


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2010)

Does that mean I'll have to sell this?






Click to expand...


Is that you butter knife Bob ?


----------



## Sonny (Dec 21, 2010)

How much???


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a real butter knife found it in my garage its my young brothers Mizuno TP9 1 iron (poor i phone picture apol.)


----------



## rickg (Dec 21, 2010)

Click to expand...


Is that your butter knife Bob ?  

[/QUOTE]
No I think it's his walking stick..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure its not an early rescue club Bob? Appears a have a fairly chunky sole on it


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2010)

In my youth when i was totally reckless, i once hit a one iron. Still have no feeling in two fingers.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2010)

Sure its not an early rescue club Bob? Appears a have a fairly chunky sole on it  

Click to expand...

The 1-4 are actually hollow, then 5-SW just normal blades.
Only got them last summer. A few have tried the 1 iron whith a mixture of results


----------



## redcatjazz (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently tested the MP 68s and the 58s, plus the Ping S57, and the Nike Forged Split Cavity irons (from 09 I believe), and, for me, the Nikes were far superior to all the rest- they just felt the best to me, I liked the action of the ball off the face, and the flight was just what I was looking for (DG S300 shaft).  I was able to buy a brand new set off of Ebay for $300 - beautiful deal.  If you are looking for new irons, check them out, you will not be disappointed, and since Nike has a new line out, these can be found at exceptional prices. 

Jason


----------



## DCB (Dec 23, 2010)

So, is this the shovels (MX19) to sleek tour blade (MP68) in 18 months appreciation section then  

Lets see what you have to say about them after a full season playing week in week out


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 24, 2010)

Easyer to land a 19* hybrid on the green than a 3 Iron from 220 yards out!!


----------

